
Here's what an Ashley Madison blackmail letter looks like - luso_brazilian
https://www.grahamcluley.com/2016/01/ashley-madison-blackmail-letter/
======
Someone1234
I agree with the article: It only makes sense NOT to pay.

There is absolutely nothing stopping them, after they receive $2K, from
hitting you up again six months or a year from now for more money. In
particular as they know you will pay blackmail, you make a better target than
average. There's also nothing stopping other people from blackmailing you in a
similar way, since the information is public and research is relatively easy.

My advice would be: Tell your spouse.

Then look at your online presence in general. Google yourself. If you have a
public Facebook, Twitter, etc then maybe it is time to nix that. It won't stop
them trying to blackmail you for being on the site, but it will limit the
extended damage they can do with the information (e.g. calling your kids,
calling your friends, etc).

Overall while I am no fan of adultery, I take an even dimmer view of
blackmail.

